# BP Chief Engineers 1960 JE Vierow and JE Willans.



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

I sailed with one of these gentlemen as a junior engineer in 1955. I know he came from Sunderland. Would like to hear of him, if possible. David Campbell


----------



## twogrumpy (Apr 23, 2007)

Sailed with Ernie Vierow when he was Chief, I think possibly on the Guardsman which would make it 69.
Would you believe I have just found a crew list from 69 and it was the Guardsman, nothing other than that I am afraid.

We had half a blade missing from the prop so not very good astern, we managed to ram the ship in front of us berthing in Grain, he boll*cked us for not logging Bump Felt in the movement book.(Jester)

Perhaps Graham Wallace could help you.


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

Phil,

I have known David for a few years now and was helping with their names, I guess I'm the ghost writer for this thread.

Naturally I know of both the guys but have no idea where they came from, home town etc, any ideas?

Graham


----------



## Forbes1922 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sailed with John Willans Chief Engineer on the British Vine between January 1974 to August 1976 John and His wife Kate Lived inBelvedere Park Hornsea ,Don't know if the house is still there ,it was pretty close to the cliff edge in those days
Captian was Jimmy C Wilson from Aberdeen


----------



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

I too sailed with Ernie Vierow, but for the life of me, I can't remember which ship it was ?


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

David,

I just got in touch with an old BP CE friend of mine Jack Lisle from Sunderland and asked him about Vierow and Willians. He has no recollection of the latter but said JE Vierow was known as Ernie and came from Sunderland. They lived only a few streets apart. 

So it seems you have an answer to your original question to me.

Jack is around 89 now, I first came across him when first trip Junior on the Sovereign in 1960 he was sailing X3E doing his steam time. 

He was a Doxford Apprentice in Sunderland , joined BP as 3E in 1951 ,first ship as CE Loyalty in 1956.BP HO Superintendent 1969, Singapore 1974, eventually retiring from BP. 

His career is highlighted in a back page article in BP Fleet News 

I forgot to add that John one of his sons followed his father and joined BP as a 1974 intake Marine Engineering Cadet

Graham


----------



## twogrumpy (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't remember which ship it was ?

Oh good, not just me then.(Jester)


----------



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

C/E Ernie Vierow. Thank you all for the help and to you Graham for pointing me in the righr direction.

To explain my query. I met a fellow from Sunderland some time ago and I was talking about BP and Sunderland, but could not remember Ernie's name. As I explained to Graham, I sailed with Ernie on the Scientist in 1954 and then sailed with him again when he was C/E, on the Sailor, in 1961. Love the BP site.


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

John & Catherine Willans still live in Hornsea according to the 2015 Electoral Roll.
Ernie Vierow passed away 2010 in Sunderland age 81.


----------



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

linglis said:


> John & Catherine Willans still live in Hornsea according to the 2015 Electoral Roll.
> Ernie Vierow passed away 2010 in Sunderland age 81.


Thanks for that. Missed Ernie by 5 years. RIP.


----------



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

twogrumpy said:


> I can't remember which ship it was ?
> 
> Oh good, not just me then.(Jester)


 Yep happens to the best of us! Anyway done a "De-frag" on my brain and looked at my sea service testimonials ! It was the British Queen ! I was 4/E 12/03/74 to 13/07/74. A long time ago


----------

